

 Can you understand AAVE? - thenerdfiles
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=5574

======
thenerdfiles
At the end of the comments.

BQ

Sometimes, to fuel my orneriness, I read the comments at WSJ.com. I usually
end up in despair, but today I was rewarded with this unexpectedly germane
nugget, posted in response to a feature article about the lives of middle
managers in America:

> My VP at Charles Schwab, a white man named Chris Nichols, told me that none
> of my top direct reports in my IT group (all Asian-Americans) could be
> promoted because of their "foreign accents". Thus ended my career as a
> middle-level manager. And I couldn't be happier. <

/BQ

